# Sq Foot Pricing...you asked for it...



## mahlere (Aug 6, 2006)

You got it...


----------



## MattCoops (Apr 7, 2006)

that's just for a certain home
in an undislcosed area
And I think they're just trying to justify theire million dollar price tag


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

Matt--
It's as "disclosed" as you can get without a street address, I can drive there in an hour, you can look at the subdivision with Google maps.
You could be right about the rest.


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

mahlere said:


> You got it...


That is dead on - kick in the balls - accurate. :notworthy

*EDIT TO ADD:*
I cut to the quick here....I hope you don't mind mahlere...











People have a burning need to know sq. ft. prices. 
We should not deprive them of this birth right. 

If a person needs to know the sq. ft. price of a 1200 sq. ft home/bungalow in the Appalachian Mountains, with or without access by road, located somewhere between Alabama and Newfoundland....why should they wait for one of the estimating gurus to sober up?
They can simply consult the image above and let the guru continue getting sauced uninterrupted.


This thread should be a sticky.:thumbsup:


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

I love the "wood and plastics" part.

So precise, anyone would know what it means:laughing:

I guess they have no plumbing either.

and 100k for electrical. Is that right for a 5500K house?


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

framerman said:


> I guess they have no plumbing either.
> 
> and 100k for electrical. Is that right for a 5500K house?


Plumbing falls under mechanical.....
The 100k for electric is based on SQ. FT. .....who knows what the house will cost? All that matters is you accurately measure the sq.ft....to the nearest yard.


----------



## JumboJack (Aug 14, 2007)

193.00 per Sqf is not too bad.But I agree it is a little vague.


----------



## mahlere (Aug 6, 2006)

here's the funny part...there are how many posts here requesting sq foot pricing? dozens, at least...

i give you square foot pricing from a very reputable source...not Bubba's Construction...but a company that does nothing but collect, decipher and distribute cost data. 

and now they are wrong? but Jethro's Electric that says $2.50/sq foot is correct? make up my mind people


----------



## mahlere (Aug 6, 2006)

framerman said:


> I love the "wood and plastics" part.
> 
> So precise, anyone would know what it means:laughing:
> 
> ...


if you want to pay your employees a living wage it does...


----------



## nadonailer (Nov 15, 2005)

Thanks, Mahlere - That is a reasonable breakdown (I think) The sq ft price is a bit low, but the trade breakdowns seem pretty close. And you're right, everyone asks for a sq ft breakdown and you give it to them...........


----------



## oldfrt (Oct 10, 2007)

The house plan is organized by the two main wings linked
by a shallow center entry allowing a through view down
the lake
I'm pretty sure the lake view comes with the house plans.


----------



## works4me (Sep 1, 2007)

That is some brilliant stuff. I would simply slip some new work tires under the Equipment. I'm sure I could sell the customer on this discounted pricing also (by informing them we are not charging them for #'s 2,5,12,&14):laughing:


----------



## mahlere (Aug 6, 2006)

The best part is that this is a sample page from a pricing book created by ENR - Engineering News Record...They are the same group/company that compile the lists of the largest contractors.

They also create the Architect/Engineers guide to pricing that is used to generate most construction budgets for engineered projects. The same budgets that are always way too low.

So this company, that has years upon years of creating these numbers. And a history of underpricing for the real world....and here they are too high...go figure


----------



## woodmagman (Feb 17, 2007)

I was able to recieve an advanced copy of the excel spreadsheet program that produced these square foot prices"not" and would be happy to share with anyone that would like to have a copy....nothing was left to chance.(Pricing by the square foot is all chance) It has made my time in front of the monitor so worth while:w00t:. Searching for the simplist way to become a contractor. "Yeh being a contracot is simple" Never would have I thought that something like a simple spreadsheet would make my life so simple, I wasted so much time going to night classes and apprenticing with true tradesman too learn what has been so freely given to me....:notworthy:w00t:


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

mahlere said:


> So this company, that has years upon years of creating these numbers. And a history of underpricing for the real world....and here they are too high...go figure



In my world, their numbers are way to low.


----------



## mahlere (Aug 6, 2006)

my point exactly killer


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

193 is low for my area with demo and excavation.


----------



## C-low (Oct 2, 2007)

Hi there.
If you do have any spreadsheets to help with job costing and you wouldn't mind sharing them, I could sure use them. My estimating seems to be taking way to much time.
Thanks, [email protected]


----------



## estevan88 (Oct 30, 2007)

WOODMAGMAN,
If you wouldn't mind, could you send me the file as well? Thanks
-Steve


----------



## Giovanni (May 16, 2007)

Hi Wood,

I'd like a copy of the spreadsheets as well, thanks.

Wood and Plastics? Specialties? Special Construction? Equipment? Huh? I used to go round and round with an architect we used on several projects because he insisted on using the CSI format to spec single family projects. It doesn't make any sense or follow the construction of a home. Near as I can tell it was invented before Ben Franklin because when he came along and discovered electricity they had to add it onto the end as Division 16. I did promise that we'd switch to CSI on the first hydro-electric damn we built though.


----------

